# Kinetix Intake Manifold Help



## Country Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok I just ordered my new kinetix intake manifold. I have a couple of days till it gets here but I'm just looking for some info. I can do a lot ot car work but I've never replaced an intake manifold before. Is it as simple as un-bolt the old one and bolt-in the new one? Any info on this topic would be great.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

an intake manifold is definitely a great buy, especially from kinetix,but do you have any other mods? if not, i would hold on putting the manifold in and concentrate on the more common bolt-ons so that power is distributed equally. I had a buddy who put a kinetix manifold on his 350z before anything else and ended up losing top-speed and power. Just giving you the heads up! As soon as he got the headers and exhaust put in, it ran like a damn monster.


----------



## Country Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I've got the mossy performance exhaust on the way. Looking into getting hotshot headers, just a little leary on the check engine light, and I'll probably make my own custom down pipe. Already have all other available mods for my car in except cams.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

The hot shot headers come with o2 sensors and a cat, need not to worry about the Check engine light. But if you were to add a downpipe , then yeah i think the CEL would turn on. You would still get a good amount of horses from the headers and exhaust alone though. As far as cams go, i am not too sure if they have any models for the SE-R's but give Jim Wolf Technology.com a shot, they have the best electronics and cams for the 3.5 Altimas.


----------



## Country Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah JWT has cam options as well as Nismo. Down pipe may trigger CEL because my car is an 05 which seems to trigger more CEL's with certain mods that other years dont. I will soon post dyno results aswell as pic. Its my goal to have the fastest funtional DD alti arround.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

big up to you bro, show those ignorant asses what an alti can do!! keep us posted!


----------



## Country Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok I made a cheap little car domain page to show you the new manifold. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2535269. Next month I plan on really fixing up the page with a lot more photos and info. If you have any questions or comments please post them here.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

That is sick bro! I quickly gave kinetix a call after that and that fucken thing is running at 820.00! I just got my headers from hot shot and labor's a bitch, so i might have to wait a little longer to get one those suckers. Anyways, let me know how they perform and if it is worth the price. But altogether, did you install it and was it a bitch?


----------



## Country Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah I did it myself. Even someone with the most rudimentary of mechanic skills could do this, if they have some common sense. I did have to take off the hood and remove the plastic and metal panel under windshield wipers. After that you just unbolt everyting and put in the new one. Its not hard just time consuming and in the end you'll have your fair share of cuts and nicks.

Wasnt able to do a road test because its been raining all day, but I will try to grab a dyno soon. I will post an update soon because I may have to fab a piece now, not sure. More info tomorrow.

Oh and they let me grab it for $720 cause I'm just that good


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice!! Make sure you drop in some more info.


----------



## Country Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok well weather has been so bad lately, rainy, that I havent been able to get a good road test lately. I notice improved throttle response and improved acceleration from 4500 to redline. But even if thats not true the looks are amazing, sounds better, and best of all I'm getting better gas mileage. 

Only real problem I'm having is at the end of the day my sel
keeps coming on. So far I've just been resetting my car before I go to bed. I will try to find the code later tonight and deicide where to go from there. If need be I'll have the code erased. Anyway more info tomorrow.


----------

